# www/firefox pulls in devel/llvm36?



## YuryG (Nov 4, 2016)

Well, I've noticed that now www/firefox for compilation pulls in devel/llvm36 and lang/clang36. (And trying to use something else with CC=clang37 for example, gives rediculous errors like 'unknown NegativeInfinity'.) Is it "theirs" bug, or something with FreeBSD specific patches? Why is it 36 if even Xorg uses 37 now?
(Just a mention of something I consider strange, sorry for disturbance.)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2016)

It's not www/firefox that pulls it in. It's probably something you enabled on one of the dependencies that pulls it in.


----------



## kpa (Nov 4, 2016)

Different projects have different ideas of which subset and features of C/C++ they want to use and that's completely outside of control for the FreeBSD port maintainers. Of course they would rather see everything unified so that everything that needs a newer Clang/LLVM could just use the newest ones in the ports tree but that's just not possible.


----------



## tingo (Feb 21, 2017)

And now we have clang39 and llvm39 in ports, yet Firefox still insists on clang36 / llvm36.


----------



## YuryG (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes, and due to this bug in newer Xserver, it's even more discouraging. So, to `xstart` without failing I have to `pkg delete devel/llvm36 lang/clang36` and when rebuilding www/firefox these ports will come out again…


----------



## tingo (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes, the current situation is not good...


----------



## YuryG (Feb 23, 2017)

By the way, mail/thunderbird and www/libxul I manage to successfully build with devel/llvm39. Only www/firefox somehow need lang/clan36 and devel/llvm36.


----------

